# Rewards



## kyles (Jan 15, 2005)

Have any of you thought about rewards for sticking to your program. Because I am looking at doing this for a year or more, I have got quite a few rewards worked out. 

Once I lose ten kilos, I'll treat myself to a Jo Malone perfume. After 20 kilos I am going to have  a spa day. I'm not looking beyond that yet!!!


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

when i get down to 140 i'm going to splurge at an authentic italian restaurant. other than that probably new clothes lol


----------



## kyles (Jan 15, 2005)

New clothes will be a necessity not a reward   will someone inform my dh of this please?????


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

lol, kyles.  Wait until you can try on a pair of white slacks and look at yourself in the 3-way mirror without cringing - what a feeling!


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> New clothes will be a necessity not a reward   will someone inform my dh of this please?????




dear mr. kyles,
  please read above post.
thank you.

                     sincerely,

                       middie


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

lol middie

give mr. kyles a yorkie bar....


----------



## kyles (Jan 15, 2005)

Mudbug, weight or no weight I can never wear white pants, I am just a messy kid and always will be!!!! But I shall try some on, just so I can look and go, I did it!!!!!

And middie, said post will be forwarded to "mr kyles" forthwith!

Buckytom, do they have the same slogan for Yorkie bars that they do here "they're not for girls"


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol middie
> 
> give mr. kyles a yorkie bar....



okay... first tell me what a yorkie bar is... cause i'm not giving anything
without knowing what i'm giving.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

middie, you're really cracking me up today. thanks, i needed the laughs. i'm so sick of working. i'd rather be home making dollies out of nuts and bolts, errrr, i mean installing a new intake in my truck, yeah, that's it.

and would i ever tell you to do something bad?  ok,ok, well something bad that wan't fun????

yes, kyles, they use the same slogan. it's printed right on the wrapper. i'm so glad one of our supermarkets has added an english/irish section to their international aisle, which previously was just spanish and polish. now i can get barry's tea, and real oatmeal/porridge, marrowfat peas, and good beans to have with toast. and of course yorkies.


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

bucky glad to be of service. sorry you're having a bad day


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll think about a nice long list and let ya 
know tomorrow!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2005)

Not a reward really but, a GREAT motivator... We just booked a    flight to Las Vegas in March!  We have a friend getting married there. Yep, at the Church of Elvis.    We're going to be flying in and staying with other friends.   4 days of  wild parties!!  Well, at least as wild as old people like us get.      I have a few out fits that I want to fit into.   So... the diet starts NOW!


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 16, 2005)

I have allready had to buy a new wardrobe, and even that is starting to get a bit large on me. Fortunately it is really cheap and can be thrown away (from LIDL Kyles). 

I canot wear the suits I used to (they fall off), but I can wear the ones I had bespoke 20 years ago, cost a fortune, and are as smart as ever. So that is something of a reward.

But the best reward is there is a stong possibility that I will not loose a limb or go blind before I die or at least get a lot older than I intend to.

Top that.


----------



## kyles (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Darkstream, I admire people who can be intrinsically motivated, I am just a "material girl" at the end of the day, and need something physical to motivate myself with! I have never been to Lidl, I think we have one nearby I might need to go and investigate!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 16, 2005)

It sounds like you are all off to a good start. I have one suggestion.
If you are like me, you will eat every morsel of food given to you in a restaurant, even if it's way too much food. The way I deal with it, is I ask the server for a take home box before I even start eating. I put half of the food into the box, and enjoy the other half.  It helps a lot, and hibby or i have a good lunch the next day, (or sometimes we split it).

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> It sounds like you are all off to a good start. I have one suggestion.
> If you are like me, you will eat every morsel of food given to you in a restaurant, even if it's way too much food. The way I deal with it, is I ask the server for a take home box before I even start eating. I put half of the food into the box, and enjoy the other half.  It helps a lot, and hibby or i have a good lunch the next day, (or sometimes we split it).
> 
> Good luck to all of you.



Great idea!


----------

